# 1941 "What IF" Schwinn Black Phantom



## TheSaint (Feb 15, 2011)

This was a restoration of a 1941 Schwinn Autocycle that has been chromed and painted to the schematic of a Post War Phantom. Schwinn did not make the Phantom until after WW2 but did incorporate many design details from the fabled PreWar Cantilever Autocycles. Every part here is correct for a PreWar Autocycle and was painstakingly redone by a master craftsman and noted bicycle restoration expert, Bobcycles from Redondo Beach, Ca. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-KIND-RARE-SCH...tDomain_0&hash=item3365198a69#ht_11428wt_1211

enjoy!
thesaint

PS I did post this bike in the recent "Show us your Phantoms" thread. I thought this
bike deserves it own posting in the Ebay section and not get "buried" under more recent postings.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 15, 2011)

thats just it. what if is a what if.....


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 15, 2011)

Great looking bike, but OUCH those photos sure are saturation boosted to encourage sales....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 15, 2011)

I've seen this bike in person it's absolutely killer


----------

